# GRUB HUB ADVICE .



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

So you know only gh will tell you to go jump off a cliff for reasons as .
Restaurant cant fill the order.
Order canceled .
Restaurant closed .
Pedi reasons like Restaurant destroyed in a fire from a pissed of driver that waited 45 minutes for there food . lmao.
Ok GH will not pay you half like uber and dd .
I was not in such a great mood today. The wife got me a tad upset.
I drove 15 minutes to pick up food for a 21 dollar order .WOW 21 dollars not the typical 9 or 12 dollars . Its worth the extra effort.
You show up to the restaurant in the middle of nowhere. The store is out of business .
Call support . Hey what the ........ is going on ? Support calls the store to make sure its closed .
Before i even ask for a bonus on this . MY QUOTE.
( Before i scream and yell at somebody. do not tell me no your not paying me for all the wasted time . total of 30 minutes and 3 a gallon .)
Put your manager on the phone so i can scream at them . Tell them i said i will scream at them !
Support said sir we are paying you the 21 dollars have a great day.
So my advice is tell them your unhappy not being paid . They may pay you . .
Ok be safe watch for those loose dogs delivering .


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> So you know only gh will tell you to go jump off a cliff for reasons as .
> Restaurant cant fill the order.
> Order canceled .
> Restaurant closed .
> ...


Is that your wife in your profile pic?


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

God forbid GH pay out a dollar more than they were supposed to according to their own already unfair practices. If it's their fault it's their problem. 

At least set up a policy where these drivers might get first cracks at the better paying orders afterwards to compensate or if it messes with the algo's too much, pay drivers for the order but spread it out as a bonus among future orders or something. Might help get more orders delivered and pay for itself.

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> So you know only gh will tell you to go jump off a cliff for reasons as .
> Restaurant cant fill the order.
> Order canceled .
> Restaurant closed .
> ...


I'm surprised they compensated you the full $21, but good you stood your ground.



ParkingPermit said:


> Is that your wife in your profile pic?


That's actually his sister.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I was sent to an address for a pick up.... $20+ (only reason I took it). Maybe 8 mile drive.

Got there and the little strip mall place is still under construction.

I think what GH does is scrapes local directories and makes a menu, you know what I mean. The place will not even built yet and GH had a web page and menu up. 

Only reason I can think of where I can get a paid for order to a place that does not exist.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Not my wife or sister lmao .
She is nice looking though . If you like thin legs . yummy .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Last summer I got a call from GH asking me to go 35 minutes to pick up a very large order that was already 40 minutes late. It was a very high end restaurant and probably about $700 worth of food. They told me they'd pay me $75! I told them in my book an order of that value would probably be delivered by the restaurant owner or the house staff (extremely wealthy area) before I got there because of how late it was. I told them I wasn't going to risk driving 35 minutes to have the order cancel as I got there and then get nothing for the drive. I told them if they _guaranteed _the $75 if the order cancelled I would head there immediately. They wouldn't guarantee the money so I told them no thanks.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Last summer I got a call from GH asking me to go 35 minutes to pick up a very large order that was already 40 minutes late. It was a very high end restaurant and probably about $700 worth of food. They told me they'd pay me $75! I told them in my book an order of that value would probably be delivered by the restaurant owner or the house staff (extremely wealthy area) before I got there because of how late it was. I told them I wasn't going to risk driving 35 minutes to have the order cancel as I got there and then get nothing for the drive. I told them if they _guaranteed _the $75 if the order cancelled I would head there immediately. They wouldn't guarantee the money so I told them no thanks.


Truth be told, I would not have though of that. Thanks @Seamus
Added to my pay attention to list!!!


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Last summer I got a call from GH asking me to go 35 minutes to pick up a very large order that was already 40 minutes late. It was a very high end restaurant and probably about $700 worth of food. They told me they'd pay me $75! I told them in my book an order of that value would probably be delivered by the restaurant owner or the house staff (extremely wealthy area) before I got there because of how late it was. I told them I wasn't going to risk driving 35 minutes to have the order cancel as I got there and then get nothing for the drive. I told them if they _guaranteed _the $75 if the order cancelled I would head there immediately. They wouldn't guarantee the money so I told them no thanks.


in that situation you just pretend to pick it up and drive to deliver it and then get paid. As long as the customer got their food its ok.

Grub hub pays you all the miles driven for orders that were cancelled. So I don't mind the risk to drive for late orders.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ParkingPermit said:


> in that situation you just *pretend *to pick it up and drive to deliver it and then get paid.


"Pretend" is the right word because if the order is cancelled in the app before you pick it up there is no possible way to do that so I guess you would "Pretend" you got paid.


ParkingPermit said:


> Grub hub pays you all the miles driven for orders that were cancelled


Not in my market or anyones I've ever heard of. Your market must be special.

Have you ever actually used the Grubhub app?


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Seamus said:


> "Pretend" is the right word because if the order is cancelled in the app before you pick it up there is no possible way to do that so I guess you would "Pretend" you got paid.
> 
> Not in my market or anyones I've ever heard of. Your market must be special.
> 
> Have you ever actually used the Grubhub app?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Well it's good they gave you something, did you get that automatically or did you call and fight for it? I've never gotten paid that in my market.

However, even though they gave you something you do realize you lost money on that right? You got $3.95 to drive *9.22 miles! *So you got 0.43/mile, that's a money loser. If you had to dead mile back that's 18.5 miles for that $3.95. And you still don't mind taking a risk on long/late pickups?

I do late pick ups all the time but I'm certainly not going a long distance for them and absorbing the risk of losing money.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Well it's good they gave you something, did you get that automatically or did you call and fight for it? I've never gotten paid that in my market.
> 
> However, even though they gave you something you do realize you lost money on that right? You got $3.95 to drive *9.22 miles! *So you got 0.43/mile, that's a money loser. If you had to dead mile back that's 18.5 miles for that $3.95. And you still don't mind taking a risk on long/late pickups?
> 
> I do late pick ups all the time but I'm certainly not going a long distance for them and absorbing the risk of losing money.


Auto payment

I don't really mind I have trip log going the whole time

when I accept a really late delivery before I start driving I text a customer saying I am on my way to pick up their order

So at least they have some communication with me


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

ParkingPermit said:


> Auto payment
> 
> I don't really mind I have trip log going the whole time
> 
> ...


That makes sense, could have saved myself a world of trouble possibly if I did that. Gotten in the habit of not messaging customers before pick up.

Fear they will just complicate things and ask for changes on the order, ETA's, or even cancelling. However in this case, there is lot of time & driving for them to let you know if they have an issue and not after you pick up. Someone at GH tried to tell me they cannot cancel P&P type orders after that point, doubtful. I don't know.

So you are supposed to deliver to a customer who doesn't want the order and is not expecting to pay for it? If that's the case they are leaving themselves open for customer fraud. Wait until after driver pick up and make up some nonsense about cancelling, food arrives, argue you cancelled.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Last summer I got a call from GH asking me to go 35 minutes to pick up a very large order that was already 40 minutes late. It was a very high end restaurant and probably about $700 worth of food. They told me they'd pay me $75! I told them in my book an order of that value would probably be delivered by the restaurant owner or the house staff (extremely wealthy area) before I got there because of how late it was. I told them I wasn't going to risk driving 35 minutes to have the order cancel as I got there and then get nothing for the drive. I told them if they _guaranteed _the $75 if the order cancelled I would head there immediately. They wouldn't guarantee the money so I told them no thanks.


What do you even mean, bro? You get paid as soon as you hit Got order.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Grubhubflub said:


> What do you even mean, bro? You get paid as soon as you hit Got order.


Nope. You get paid as soon as you hit Leaving.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Should you not have actually picked up the food before hitting got order or the fraud might kick in?

Really never paid too much attention to if and when you get paid by hitting this or that, as there does seem to be an ongoing debate whether it's got order or leaving. Also, don't auto pay and never intend to do anything like that anyway but now figure it's better to know as it can also work against you.

GH is so shady, thought they did away with this and always had the discretion to bypass it or ultimately pay us what they wanted to anyway, for when a place is closed or order cancelled, for example. At least that's what I recently came across. Seems how they handle pay in those situations is really all over the place.

What puzzling is there are honest drivers who may have hit the wrong thing on accident, while others declare it's a pro tip and do this for things like closed restaurants and intentionally, all the time, and never have any issue.


----------

